# How long does it take to get the Case Officer assigned?



## erin1981 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everybody,

We had applied for 175 visa on 1st Feb 2010.Till last week our e-visa status was "processing commenced" despite our application being on both the CSL and MODL lists.(Its has been 4 long long months  without any response from DIAC).Anyways,yesterday we noticed that the status had changed to "further processing commenced".

Could someone please tell me, *How long does it take to get the Case Officer assigned after the status has changed to "further processing commenced"?*

Thanks in advance,
Erin.


----------



## mzeeshan (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I have applied for my PR under 457( independent skilled migration ) on 29th June 2012 after acs assessment, Ietls etc. How much time it will take to get the PR visa. Please reply. Thanks, Zeeshan


----------

